# Venison dried beef



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

Cured with TQ and brown sugar like Bear but a way different smoke and cook time. 2 nice sized hindquarters.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll go along for the ride!  What's with the imported beer?  :D


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2017)

Love the colour!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> I'll go along for the ride!  What's with the imported beer?  :D





disco said:


> Love the colour!



I missed these posts.  Sorry.  

They have been curing for 8 days now.  Gonna go till Wednesday I think.  Then rinse and net or tie to get a round shape then dry for a day or 2.  
Alot of liquid in the bags which is normal.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m watching and waiting.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2017)

Still curing.    The time is coming for action shots thou.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 26, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Still curing.    The time is coming for action shots thou.



I’m patiently waiting


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 1, 2017)

I got two rumps curing also in the refig using bear's recipe also. Planning on smoking Wednesday or so. I am going to try brown sugar glazing later in the smoke process and give them as gifts with thick sliced packs.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2017)

That sounds good.

I took mine out of the cure lastnight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2017)

Great Start, Adam!!:)
I tried a much longer Smoke one time, but it got too Dry for me---Similar to the Store Bought stuff.
I like it moist, because most of mine goes in Sammies, and I don't like the way the Store Bought stuff sucks the moisture right out of my bread.

Be back. (Make believe I'm eating popcorn here while I'm waiting):D

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 1, 2017)

Late but I'm in
Richie
Guess you got out during the hunting season


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Great Start, Adam!!:)
> I tried a much longer Smoke one time, but it got too Dry for me---Similar to the Store Bought stuff.
> I like it moist, because most of mine goes in Sammies, and I don't like the way the Store Bought stuff sucks the moisture right out of my bread.
> 
> ...



We had a Amish butcher that we used to send the hindquarters to, he cured and dried them.  We loved it.   We eat this as chream chipped beef over toast.  Or just as is for a snack.  We want ours dry.  

Starting smoking tomorrow morning.  Dont fill up on popcorn. 





tropics said:


> Late but I'm in
> Richie
> Guess you got out during the hunting season



Ummmmmmm, yea sure.  LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2017)

Very late update.  I dont know where my smoke pics are .. SORRY.

Cured for 2 weeks with TQ.  I know it dont look like its cured all the way but it is.    12 hours n the MES with pitmasters blend then in to a 170 degree oven.   Total cook time was 30 hours to get it dry.


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 9, 2017)

I just posted in the Maryland section with the round football roast on deer and the center looked like that. I figured I didn't give it enough time. Was I wrong?


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2017)

I could go for a plate of that this morning nice
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 9, 2017)

Sure glad you updated this Adam.  I missed it before.
Looks great.  I'd eat that any day. 
Gary


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks great to me!That meatsauce on toastbrings back memories havent had that for ages.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 9, 2017)

Dang that looks good, and I don't even like venison!


----------

